

Google chief Eric Schmidt condemns Carrier IQ - ksadeghi
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/eric-schmidt/8945171/Google-chief-Eric-Schmidt-condemns-Carrier-IQ.html
“We certainly don’t work with them,” said Mr Schmidt, describing the software as a “keylogger”.
======
Ctech237
“Android is an open platform which means people can makes software for it
that’s not very good for you,” Mr Schmidt said.

“This [Carrier IQ] appears to be one [such case], he added.

------
leeHS
What I'd really like to know are the carriers who pre-installed this software.
Carrier IQ is just the hammer. So who was swinging it?

